# Corkscrew and Frill plant



## Andy_Dufresne (Mar 19, 2006)

I put a corkscrew and some frill plants into my tank. And I was wondering what the light recommendations are for both of these. I have 1.7 wpg, and am prolly going to go out and get a better light hood. Because I believe that the frill takes alil more light than what I am currently putting out. I havent been able to find any good info on the corkscrew plant though. Let me know what you guys know .

Nick


----------

